# Exciting fishing photos!



## specimen gear (Jul 1, 2008)

I was out a few days ago fishing for pike with a friend. 

Suddenly the weather turned bad with some really heavy rain #-o and the fish started striking like crazy =D> We landed 7 pikes in just one hour. No really big ones, but some good mid size ones up til 33' inches.

They were fighting very hard and jumped out of water many times :roll: 

We managed to capture one of the flying pikes on the camera 

I was wondering if others have some exciting photos to share in here :?:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool pic! 8) 

Is this an entry for the Summer Photo Contest? 

If so, check it out here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=3606


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 1, 2008)

thats awesome you must have a great camera it takes me 5 minutes to take a decent steady pic with my phone BIG bass= shaky hands


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice - I have been able to capture some smallies jumping - but not very well.

Maybe if I threw the fish in the air?


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice shot man! :beer:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome picture. Did the pike throw your bait, or is that something else in the air?


----------



## specimen gear (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually it's the float hanging there. 

This pike took a small baitfish.


----------



## Zum (Jul 1, 2008)

That fish looks BIG,I hear there are some monsters(pike)over there in the canals.Great picture.


----------



## little anth (Jul 1, 2008)

thats a sweet picture not many people can get a pic like that =D>


----------



## Nickk (Jul 1, 2008)

very cool pic!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome pic!! Nothin' like fishin' in the rain! :mrgreen:


----------

